# Sunglasses



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

So I was working late tonite at the hospital (CRNA)  finished up a C section, went to head home, and some one had stolen my Coasta Del Mar Jose 580p sunglasses from my locker...Im not gonna rant about that right now and all thats wrong w the low life pos people in our country that do things like that....I have a trip to the everglades in 2 weeks at flamingo and i need new glasses....what do you guys like? whats new? any suggestions....for what this last pair of coasts cost,  iwasnt that impressed to be honest, didn't cut the glare as well as some strike king 9.99$ models I have worn.....


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would give ocean waves a shot. Their lenses are top notch. Little less than a set of costas and I think their customer service is great. Only downfall is finding a local retailer. Very limited in certain areas but you can always order online. My favorite frame is the Jupiter but opinions vary. Sorry to hear of the bad news.


----------



## lukelleher (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Smith's with the polarchromic copper lenses. X-ray vision


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> I'm a big fan of Smith's with the polarchromic copper lenses.  X-ray vision


Smiths are my favorite also I have three pairs, two with glass and one with plastic lenses. I wear the plastic lenses the most., and they are cheaper.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I still have and love my Costas, but from what I've heard, their customer service has gone down. The people that I know that have them won't wear anything but Serengetis, but they're pricy. I've heard good things about Maui Jim's Guy Harvy line, but haven't tried them myself. Whatever the case, my biggest recommendation is glass lenses. I've really felt like they make a difference durability wise.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Smith has a great warranty but my favorite shades are def. Kaenon, the lenses are amazing


----------



## sageman (Sep 8, 2011)

> I'm a big fan of Smith's with the polarchromic copper lenses.  X-ray vision


x2


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

deep-

i have brand new oakley's  
with hard cases/ cleaning kits
sku #03-898 brown/brown iridium      msrp  $210.00    >$175.00
      #12-904 rootbeer/gold iridium              $210.00    >$175.00
      #26-231 rootbeer/bronze iridium           $200.00    >$170.00  shipped
i case your in the market        or anyone else?
  -a


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Flying fisher mans are good as well as boles. I have flying fisher mans and my dad has the boles and we both are happy with them. The ff for a cheaper pair of classes see through the water pretty dang good. Sorry bout your glasses bud.


----------



## mjbaily (Nov 29, 2010)

I have Costas and was planning to go with Haber Vision for my next pair.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

If you're not looking to brake the bank the Calcutta sunglass will get the job done. I've had a few pairs. They only cost about $20 but they usually only last about a year and the mirror finish on the lenses tend to flake off. After my 2nd pair did that I went out and got some Costa Del mar Permits. IMO they're the best glasses I've ever had. They fit great and don't fog up as much as my old ones and I'd say I can see into the water better. But that's because my Costa have an amber tint that filters the reflection of the water tone. That will make the most difference. You've got to match the shade of your lenses to the water you are fishing. 
Good luck. 
-Yancey


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I still like Costa's a lot, but Smiths are good as are Ocean Waves. I don't think you can go wrong with any of those. Most important, get something that fits well and is comfortable as you'll probably be wearing them all day.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Gave up on Costa and now thoroughly enjoy http://www.habervision.com/

They even replaced a pair that I drove over with the truck.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Gave up on Costa and now thoroughly enjoy http://www.habervision.com/
> 
> They even replaced a pair that I drove over with the truck.


-didnt know they made them in pink 
-a


----------



## JACK_SMITH (Apr 27, 2008)

Kaenon are definitely worth the money IMHO. They are a little more expensive in some models than the costas, but clearer. I have the C12's and wore the 580 green mirrors before, and the Kaenons are better I believe. I have both pair and would take one off, put one on, take one off, put one on, etc., etc., and the Kaenon's are the best.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> -didnt know they made them in pink


So I had left mine at home and had to use the wife's - nobody else knew - why spill the beans???


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

As I stated in the other thread, I fish Flamingo very frequently. And my Costa Permits cannot be beat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It also depends what kind of fishing you will be doing in Flamingo. Out on the flats, or out on the coast river fishing?


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Just ordered a pair of Smiths with the Polarchomic lenses....Can't wait to get them....


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

PIB most of my fishing takes place a little more inland (savannah river) but the area where I live the river turns to a giant gin clear flat that is dang near tidal due to dam generation upstream...I also frequent coastal sc as much as possible....thanks for everyones input...Ill only be in flamingo for a week so a buddy of mine is letting me borrow his coasta permits....


----------

